# 7 New Cats!



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

*Sighs* I really need some help. I keep seeing cats by the gas station down the street and the last few days have seen 2 cats killed. They're living off a really busy street that turns off to major highways. I've tried to approach these cats once before but they're skittish. Last night we were going up there anyways so my fiancé told me to grab some food to try luring them to us. It worked! 7 kitties came to eat. I was able to give a short ear scratch to the calico but they're all skittish. 3 are very young kittens, probably around 5-6ish weeks. One looks more like 4 because he's so small but he's far too bonded with the others to not be a litter mate. I'm assuming he's a runt. I'm quite worried about him. He looks emaciated and has a big ol potbelly guaranteed to have worms. His coat looks rough (poor health?) and I want to get him quickly and off to a vet. I would like to get them ALL off to a vet and try socializing them into a new home, otherwise fixing them and then taking them to my moms out in the country. Problem is, I have no idea where to start for sources! I can't afford $300-400 spay/neuters for 7 cats especially since check ups/testing/dewormers will already probably cost $100+/cat. I also don't know where to get a reasonably priced trap or where I could borrow one from. I'm wondering if anyone here knows of a place to help me help these cats. I'm in South Carolina, in North Charleston. I'm willing to travel for a trap/medical help. Anyone have ideas???


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Look for TNR groups in your neighbourhood. Google found this: http://www.pethelpers.org/tnr.php

Thanks for looking out for these guys!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you for the link!!!

I managed to get one of the kittens last night. So 1 down, 6 to go! I think traps for the rest will be better than my "snatch and run" method I pulled last night! They're still extremely skittish but already seem to be getting the idea that I'm helping them. I have one who comes running when he sees me but I still can't get him to let me really rub, much less grab him. Does love my gifts of food though! Lol! They all come up when I arrive but this one in particular is such a piggy he doesn't approach with as much caution.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

You're a real angel to these cats! Mitts&Tess here will likely be able to give you more local info and tips, as I'm not in the US>GFVT;'


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

That gibberish was Princess, I've no idea what she meant with that.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Did you Sneeze? Maybe thats her idea of gedshudhight!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Maybe it's a coded message, something about *G*iving the (bad word) *T*ips... . I volunteer for a TNR, but all my tips are local, unfortunately.


----------

